# 8.8 Earthquake in Japan



## PhillipEspinoza (Mar 11, 2011)

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/03/11/japan.quake/?hpt=T2 

Check it out. That's crazy. My thoughts go out to those in Japan.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 11, 2011)

imagine that damage there. Here in christchurch is very bad imagine japan :O

pray to all those affected :_(


----------



## Zubon (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh my god, that was scary! The phones are still all down. I am ok but the concrete wall next to my house collapsed. I hope all of the other Japanese cubers are ok!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

The world is literally falling apart. >_>
Possible tsunamis as a result of this? Things don't look good... best wishes and prayers to everyone over there.


----------



## Zubon (Mar 11, 2011)

On TV now there are pictures of hundreds of cars and houses being swept away by tsunamis. It's crazy...
Lucky Japan is used to earthquakes so the sea is pretty well protected. 
Pretty soon the other tsunamis should hit. I hope the damage is not too much...


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 11, 2011)

Best wishes and prayers to everyone affected!


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh dear, best hopes that everyone in Japan is ok.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

Update: The link in the OP now has a video in it. One of the comments there is from someone who said they felt some of it in mid-China o_o.

There's coverage of this on CNN in the US right now, where they said it's been upgraded from an 8.8 to 8.9. Powerful .


----------



## Zubon (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow shaking again just as I type this...! My cubes fell off the shelf...!


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

There are tsunamis coming up that they're reported on. This footage is shocking... More and more land is just being overcome with water and ruined materials. It's moving very fast. They're talking about building on fire while being swept away by the rapid, incoming water.

@Zubon: Stay safe; be careful.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/abcnews24/

Still more tsunamis


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

^"Sorry
Due to copyright reasons this video can only be viewed by people located in Australia."


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 11, 2011)

Woah! That's a massive amount of energy.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 11, 2011)

Not sure what video Tim has posted, but here is a devastating one of a tsunami and the earthquake.
http://www.abc.net.au/news/video/2011/03/11/3161924.htm
I hope the tsunamis don't cause too much damage.  There's a slight chance this might reach all the way too California. I'm going to check the tsunami alerts right now to see who will be affected. I hope everyone will be ok.


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2011)

Ah deary.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 11, 2011)

http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now/

Best of luck to everyone in Japan and their families.


----------



## Nestor (Mar 11, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> The world is literally falling apart. >_>


 
Although there is intensification due to climate change, other natural events are the same as always (earthquakes, volcanoes). An eightfold increase in population and advance in communications over the last century is what gives you that impression of an increase: chances have dramatically increased for any random event to hit a populated area (specially since we now build thinking in cars and stretch over way bigger areas) and then any such event is broadcasted worldwide instantly. 100 years ago this earthquake would have gone unnoticed outside Japan.

I just hope that the loss of lives is minimum.


----------



## Zubon (Mar 11, 2011)

Reports of the dead are starting to come in. We are very lucky that Japan has such strict anti-earthquake building standards and a very advanced tsunami warning system. They predicted the tsunamis far in advance and set off the warning system. Most of the footage of the tsunamis show no people around because they were all evacuated well in advance. I would hate to think what this quake would have done to a country that is not used to earthquakes like New Zealand...


----------



## Carrot (Mar 11, 2011)

Dene said:


> Ah deary.


 
I heard something about a tsunami alert in New Zealand (But I guess Christchurch is one of the less likely cities to get a bigger wave, even though tsunamies are likely to wrap around islands)... And you have been awake since 2 AM? lol...


----------



## DannaWrights (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah that was scary, after one there's another one. What's happen to the world now? Prayers to the affected individuals will be helpful.

Donna


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Mar 11, 2011)

8.9...


----------



## Johnny.d.p (Mar 11, 2011)

is this the beginning of 2012?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 11, 2011)

Johnny.d.p said:


> is this the beginning of 2012?


 
No, it's March 2011.


----------



## Zubon (Mar 11, 2011)

8.9? Feliks has a faster average...

But in all seriousness, landlines and mobile phones are still down. People are stuck at work and can't get home. The cleanup looks like it will take a long time.
As for my house. Apart from a few things broken after falling off shelves, the only major damage was the wall between my house and next door falling down and by motorbike was smashed up against my scooter causing the fender and number plate to be all bent.


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2011)

Odder said:


> I heard something about a tsunami alert in New Zealand (But I guess Christchurch is one of the less likely cities to get a bigger wave, even though tsunamies are likely to wrap around islands)... And you have been awake since 2 AM? lol...


 
Gonna be another late night.


----------



## Yoheicube (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan,especially Tokyo, Hokuriku, has damaged a large earthquake.
In Sendai,The tsunami washed away many houses. 
Many houses don't have electricity, water and gas.
I'm in Osaka. Osaka is no problem.
My cuber friends who live in Tokyo,Hokuriku are OK.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 11, 2011)

Yoheicube said:


> Japan,especially Tokyo, Hokuriku, has damaged a large earthquake.


 I lol'ed... (sorry, I tried to be serious -.-)

It's good that Japan is well-prepaired for earthquakes like this, imagine if this had hit anywhere else in the world?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow. Hope everyone is fine. 
That video of the burning house... god.


----------



## Edward (Mar 11, 2011)

I mean like, anywhere would be bad, but Japan? ;-;


----------



## mr6768 (Mar 11, 2011)

it was *8.9* .
This is so destructive ! 
I hope people are ok out there


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea it's hard to imagine, that earthquake was almost _1000x_ as powerful as the one we had a few weeks ago. It's completely insane.


----------



## Tentacius (Mar 11, 2011)

The pictures and videos on the TV are soo shocking! 
I really hope everyone in Japan is fine. Hopefully there weren't people in all these destroyed cars and houses :O


----------



## Yoheicube (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan earthquake 8.9 - 3/11/11 - MSNBC 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGag08dpOsc

I hope all people are safe.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 11, 2011)

Many people have died and are missing, @ those hoping "everyone" is fine/safe.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Mar 11, 2011)

Japan,

Thinking of you, hope and courage


----------



## okayama (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm living in Tokyo, and thankfully I'm safe and sound.
As far as I know all cubers in Tokyo are also safe.

Afterquake occurs many times, even now.

Services in Tokyo (22:47 JST):

Water: OK
Gas: Stopped, but can be started
Electricity: OK

Telephone, cell-phone: NG
E-mail: Much delay

Train: All stopped, but some metro started (JR all day stopped)
Bus, Taxi: OK, but not easy to take (so crowded)

Twitter: OK
Skype: OK

Some people can't go home, and decided to stay at their workplace/university/friends' home.


----------



## RTh (Mar 11, 2011)

I just heard in a stream that 300 bodies were found in the shore. This is very scary.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/tsunami-coverage-stream

1349: Ryan McGuinness on the Hawaiian island of Maui tells CNN that he is standing about 10ft away from the shore. He says there have been surges, during which the sea has advanced about 20ft further inland than normal. But now, he says, the sea level has receded about 200ft, exposing reefs and rocks which are normally always covered. People are calm, he adds, but they are now moving to higher ground.

1356: Japanese police have now confirmed that between 200 and 300 bodies have been found on the beach near Sendai, the closest city to the epicentre. NHK television said the victims appeared to have drowned. Earlier, police said at least 60 people had been killed and 56 were missing.

BBC: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-12307698


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

Catastrophic events :/.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 11, 2011)

My thoughts go out to the peopl affected by the japan earthquake.

PS: The reporter on Hawaii better start running,a massive retreat of water means there is a huge mass of water approaching...


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 11, 2011)

Omg, I hope they will safe as many as they can.
I believe this kind of disasters are happening more often.
I really hope Japan will get through this...


----------



## TK 421 (Mar 11, 2011)

Correction: 8.9


----------



## Zubon (Mar 11, 2011)

All public schools in Tokyo are open for people to sleep in. 
The tip of Tokyo tower is bent!

Not looking forward to waking up tomorrow!


----------



## Selkie (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes it sounds really shocking. Being at work since I found out so I haven't seen much but what I have seems devestating.

My thoughts are with all those involved, hope you keep safe.


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 11, 2011)

Absolutely devestating...


----------



## Bubitrek (Mar 11, 2011)

Just have seen it on Tv. My God!!


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 11, 2011)

8.9 not 8.8


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 11, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> 8.9 not 8.8



It was an 8.8, now it's an 8.9. 
This was said 50 times already.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Mar 11, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> It was an 8.8, now it's an 8.9.
> This was said 50 times already.


 
8.8 or 8.9, it doesn't really matter... I would be scared of any earthquake


----------



## tx789 (Mar 11, 2011)

People will be so paranoid in New Zealand and all over the world even more than just a normal earthquake after the one in Christchurch any way I thought it was 8.9 still it makes it about 4th or 5th largest in history


----------



## shelley (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/12/w...ans strict building codes saved lives &st=cse

Some tsunamis have reached all the way to California as of this morning.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 11, 2011)

Dene said:


> Yea it's hard to imagine, that earthquake was almost _1000x_ as powerful as the one we had a few weeks ago. It's completely insane.


 
Yeah, it's crazy how powerful some earthquakes are. The one in NZ as actually a lot more damaging than the magnitude alone would suggest, because of its very high Peak Ground Acceleration (PGA) - recorded as high as 2.2 times gravity (!!!!) near the epicenter. A lot of NZ buildings were designed to be somewhat earthquake-proof, too. So the two earthquakes themselves (NZ and Japan) probably damaged buildings to a similar extent. Of course, the higher magnitude of the Japan one means much more danger from tsunamis... and that's something else entirely.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> (NZ 22feb) because of its very high Peak Ground Acceleration (PGA) - recorded as high as 2.2 times gravity (!!!!) near the epicenter.


 
That's like 22 meters per square second!!! ... that's a freaking high acceleration!


----------



## Tyson (Mar 11, 2011)

I was sitting at my desk in San Francisco when it all began to happen. I trade the Japanese markets, and so my boss shouted over the turret (which is a fancy phone system) that the Nikkei futures were dropping like mad. (He cursed a lot more than that... quite colorful language really.) I look up and I see the yen spiking (it's a reverse currency, so that means it's devaluing), the Nikkei futures are tanking, and the US equity futures (S&P Mini futures) are dropping. Everything's going crazy... we're trying to figure out what's going on... and suddenly a broker says over the box, "We've got a massive earthquake here... we're all leaving the building." So I think to myself... well, that explains it.

The infrastructure in Japan is pretty modern, so at least it's got that going in its favor. My uncle, aunt, and cousins over there are okay. My cousin didn't know how bad it wasn't until he saw the news.

Btw, the probably worst spot in the United States for an earthquake? Seattle. They have earthquakes larger than the ones in California, and it's been over 200 years since the last earthquake. We here in California remember 1989 and 1994. Well, maybe not... since you kids are all so young. But yeah, people in Seattle? No clue what to do. That and all of highway 99 will end up in the sea.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 11, 2011)

The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center has raised the measurement to a magnitude 9.1, though the US Geological Survey still has it at 8.9


----------



## Nos7portuga (Mar 11, 2011)

Best wishes to all who were affected!


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Mar 11, 2011)

tx789 said:


> People will be so paranoid in New Zealand and all over the world even more than just a normal earthquake after the one in Christchurch any way I thought it was 8.9 still it makes it about 4th or 5th largest in history


 
sixth since 1900


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2011)

Tyson said:


> I was sitting at my desk in San Francisco when it all began to happen. I trade the Japanese markets, and so my boss shouted over the turret (which is a fancy phone system) that the Nikkei futures were dropping like mad. (He cursed a lot more than that... quite colorful language really.) I look up and I see the yen spiking (it's a reverse currency, so that means it's devaluing), the Nikkei futures are tanking, and the US equity futures (S&P Mini futures) are dropping. Everything's going crazy... we're trying to figure out what's going on... and suddenly a broker says over the box, "We've got a massive earthquake here... we're all leaving the building." So I think to myself... well, that explains it.


 
I was thinking to myself, that once the Yen gets to its worst point, it would probably be a good time to stock up on some Japanese money. Also, it would be a good time to invest in the major building companies. In New Zealand, the day after the earthquake, Fletcher Buildings shares went through the roof.


----------



## Dene (Mar 11, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Yeah, it's crazy how powerful some earthquakes are. The one in NZ as actually a lot more damaging than the magnitude alone would suggest, because of its very high Peak Ground Acceleration (PGA) - recorded as high as 2.2 times gravity (!!!!) near the epicenter. A lot of NZ buildings were designed to be somewhat earthquake-proof, too. So the two earthquakes themselves (NZ and Japan) probably damaged buildings to a similar extent. Of course, the higher magnitude of the Japan one means much more danger from tsunamis... and that's something else entirely.


 
Yea I was actually just reading up on this yesterday. I was wondering exactly how much PGA they got in Sendai. Either way, shaking for 5 minutes non-stop is way worse than the 20~ seconds of violent shaking we got.


----------



## theace (Mar 11, 2011)

Johnny.d.p said:


> is this the beginning of 2012?


 IMO, the "2012" thing has started quite a few years ago. As of now, Nature's problem seems to be us disturbing balance. However, eliminating humans completely doesn't help (as many other species are dependent on us). Hence, the "destruction of the world" is really something that manifests itself as distributed and comparatively small localized disasters as against the popular global mega-apocalypse. Think about it. Isn't it as good as the end of the world for those who have taken the full blow of the quakes and tsunamis?

I hope the Japanese dudes recover. I bet they already have a crapload of technology that is helping them get out of the mess! Best regards people!


----------



## aronpm (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol, the stupid 2012 myth.

P.S.: The world won't end in 2012.

P.P.S: Also does anybody believe that the "supermoon" caused this earthquake?


----------



## theace (Mar 11, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Lol, the stupid 2012 myth.


Stupid indeed



aronpm said:


> P.S.: The world won't end in 2012.


I doubt the world will ever end (Unless the sun dies. But that's a couple of million years into the future, no?). Things will just be put into place as we go along. It's all about nature balancing itself out



aronpm said:


> P.P.S: Also does anybody believe that the "supermoon" caused this earthquake?


Nope

Oh and, THIS


----------



## Kian (Mar 11, 2011)

Awful news. Thankfully because Japan accounts for roughly 1/5th of the world's earthquakes their buildings/emergency personnel are more equipped to deal with this situation than anywhere else in the world. Every major earthquake reminds of the ticking time bomb that is the San Andreas fault. It's gonna be a much more deadly day when that happens.


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 11, 2011)

theace said:


> I doubt the world will ever end (Unless the sun dies. But that's a couple of million years into the future, no?).


 
5 billion.


----------



## RTh (Mar 11, 2011)

There so called 2012 world's end is just a misconception. In 2012 ends the Mayan's calendar (the calendar developed by the ancient mesoamerican Mayan culture), and it is thought, like stoics did, as a world reboot, beginning a new cycle in this calendar and also in the world.

This sensationalism that pseudo-scientists use to transmit has forced this myth into today's culture, and thus the film and that stuff.


I've been watching BBC live streaming all day (nice TV channel BTW) and it's just overwhelming how destructive this earthquake and tsunami have been. Terrible images and most sad events throughout the day with all the dead and missing people. I almost cried just for empathy.


----------



## Samania (Mar 12, 2011)

I was supposed to fly to Narita airport in Japan to connect to another flight, but it got cancelled. Pretty scary stuff happening there. I hope everyone in Japan right now is safe :|


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 12, 2011)

Dene said:


> I was thinking to myself, that once the Yen gets to its worst point, it would probably be a good time to stock up on some Japanese money. Also, it would be a good time to invest in the major building companies. In New Zealand, the day after the earthquake, Fletcher Buildings shares went through the roof.


Got the names of any good companies?

In other news, a friend of my friend lost her home in the tsunami 
I guess that makes her nothing to me, but its still sad


----------



## Zubon (Mar 12, 2011)

I could hardly sleep last night due to the continual smaller earthquakes that kept waking me up. Usually I can sleep through quakes up to around magnitude 5 but last night I was sleeping with one eye open it seems.
There was another earthquake near Nagano just a few minutes ago measuring in the high 6s. I think Ill go outside now and ride around the streets looking at the damage. I haven't left my house since the original quake.


----------



## Julian (Mar 12, 2011)

Stay safe, Zubon.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a friend who is in Tokyo...was Tokyo also flooded?


----------



## Zubon (Mar 12, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> I have a friend who is in Tokyo...was Tokyo also flooded?


 
Tokyo was shaken violently but most of the buildings there are modern and have excellent earthquake resistance. Tokyo is not flooded but a lot of buildings on reclaimed land experienced the land below them liquefying. The tokyo disneyland carpark way flooded by water seeping up through the ground.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 12, 2011)

Zubon said:


> Tokyo was shaken violently but most of the buildings there are modern and have excellent earthquake resistance. Tokyo is not flooded but a lot of buildings on reclaimed land experienced the land below them liquefying. The tokyo disneyland carpark way flooded by water seeping up through the ground.


 
Oh my, my friend was at the disneyland
was everything alright there?


----------



## Zubon (Mar 12, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> Oh my, my friend was at the disneyland
> was everything alright there?


 
Disneyland is ok. Not deaths or injuries reported from there. Although it will be closed for a while until the damage is repaired. My friend had to walk for over 6 hours to get home. He said that most shops opened their toilets to the public and there were people giving out free hot tea to the people walking home.
This is quite different to the aftermath of hurricane Katrina.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 12, 2011)

And all this has overshadowed the Earthquake in China. I read a tiny article in yesterday's afternoon paper (which was published before the 8.9 happened in Japan), about a 5.8 earthquake in China.
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english2010/china/2011-03/12/c_13774395.htm
It already has confirmed 25 deaths.


----------



## JyH (Mar 12, 2011)

Wasn't it an 8.9? Not that it really matters...I have family in Japan =P


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 12, 2011)

For those still wondering how they can help/donate:


> 2011 Sendai Earthquake / How To Help: President Obama released a statement earlier announcing that “[t]he United States stands ready to help the Japanese people in this time of great trial.” Below is a list of charities and relief organizations you can donate to in order to help bring aid to those affected by the worst earthquake in Japanese history.
> 
> The American Red Cross has set up a special designation for disaster relief efforts in Japan. To donate, click here, or text REDCROSS to 90999 to instantly donate $10.
> International Medical Corps says it is putting together relief teams and supplies to aid Japan “and other affected countries.” Donate here.
> ...


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2011)

According to NZ news the earthquake was actually 8000x as powerful as the one here.

Whoa


----------



## aronpm (Mar 12, 2011)

Dene said:


> According to NZ news the earthquake was actually 8000x as powerful as the one here.
> 
> Whoa


 
I was saying this last night but was met with conflicting numbers (160x, 1000x, etc)

My number came from 10^((3/2)(8.9-6.3)).


----------



## r_517 (Mar 12, 2011)

> The Japanese authorities have detected traces of radioactive cesium, suggesting that fuel rods may have melted.



Take care.


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I was saying this last night but was met with conflicting numbers (160x, 1000x, etc)
> 
> My number came from 10^((3/2)(8.9-6.3)).


 
Apparently it depends on whether you measure it in terms of size or strength. 

"A magnitude 8.9 earthquake is 398.107 times bigger than a magnitude 6.3 earthquake on a seismogram, but is 7943.282 times stronger (energy release)."

My lazy estimate of 1000 was just a guess. Not that it really matters. It's still insane no matter XD


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 12, 2011)

This is what ignorant ****s look like:

http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/upload/2011/03/i_hope_these_people_arent_your/GodBlessAmerica.php


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 12, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> This is what ignorant ****s look like:
> 
> http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/upload/2011/03/i_hope_these_people_arent_your/GodBlessAmerica.php


 
Here's the rest of them.


----------



## Dene (Mar 12, 2011)

"Apparently God hasn't forgotten about Pearl Harbor either..."

So, 9/11 was payback for the a-bombs then? XD


----------



## goatseforever (Mar 12, 2011)

This one is my favorite:


----------



## theace (Mar 13, 2011)

The tsunami hit California and Hawaii I heard. I hope everyone's fine!


----------



## Carrot (Mar 13, 2011)

theace said:


> The tsunami hit California and Hawaii I heard. I hope everyone's fine!


 


Wikipedia said:


> At the mouth of the Klamath River, south of Crescent City, California, a 25 year-old man who is said to have been attempting to photograph the oncoming tsunami was swept out to sea and was confirmed dead.


----------



## r_517 (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/events/japan-quake-2011/beforeafter.htm


----------



## Zubon (Mar 13, 2011)

What a crazy day today.
People are panicking and buying up all the food at supermarkets which means that there is a shortage of food and gas. Tomorrow morning the power will go off again.
They are saying that there is more than a 70% chance that in the next two days there will be another aftershock of at least magnitude 7 and we should all prepare for it.

Pretty tense around here now.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 13, 2011)

They are estimating 10,000 people dead now.
When I went to sleep last night, it was 1,000 O_O


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2011)

Zubon said:


> What a crazy day today.
> People are panicking and buying up all the food at supermarkets which means that there is a shortage of food and gas. Tomorrow morning the power will go off again.
> They are saying that there is more than a 70% chance that in the next two days there will be another aftershock of at least magnitude 7 and we should all prepare for it.
> 
> Pretty tense around here now.


 
You should be preparing for a magnitude 8.0 to occur within the next 6 months too, btw


----------

